# 2.6.4-evil2 aka "We will We will WOLK you"

## Evil Dark Archon

new release new base, this version is based off 2.6.4-wolk2.0 because it has the reiserfs acl patch and the win4lin patches bundled in, you can get a list of patches included in the base patch here, for the release announcement is here

----------

## Fubarovic

So evil-sources are even more experimental than love-sources?

I've been using 2.6.3-evil6 for a while now and I haven't noticed any instabilities yet. My machine is constantly fully stressed (distributed.net client), so the kernel must be rock solid!  :Smile: 

I'll try these out if my uptime gets borked.

----------

## zerojay

I heard of WOLK before, but didn't know what was included. Looks like it's a winner. So I guess the love and evil patchsets have really split and gone separate ways.. well, this at least keeps things interesting. Can't wait to check out this new kernel.

Edit: Maybe I should read the announcement before I say stuff.

----------

## zerojay

Fixed ebuild at http://darkstalker.servebeer.com/~darkstalker/evil-sources-2.6.4-r2.ebuild

Fixes problem with the last line of the ebuild as well as the incorrect source directory for the evil2 patch.

...and it's "soft drink", damn it.  :Wink: 

----------

## SysOP XXL

 *DarkStalker wrote:*   

> Fixed ebuild at http://darkstalker.servebeer.com/~darkstalker/evil-sources-2.6.4-r2.ebuild
> 
> Fixes problem with the last line of the ebuild as well as the incorrect source directory for the evil2 patch.
> 
> ...and it's "soft drink", damn it. 

 

This ebuild didn't work, it says

```
 * Applying 2.6.4-evil2.patch.patch...

patch: pch.c:614: intuit_diff_type: Assertion `i0 != NONE' failed.

patch: pch.c:614: intuit_diff_type: Assertion `i0 != NONE' failed.

patch: pch.c:614: intuit_diff_type: Assertion `i0 != NONE' failed.        [ !! ]

 * Please attach /var/tmp/portage/evil-sources-2.6.4-r2/temp/2.6.4-evil2.err.patch to any bug you may post.

!!! ERROR: sys-kernel/evil-sources-2.6.4-r2 failed.

!!! Function unipatch, Line 443, Exitcode 0

!!! Unable to dry-run patch.

```

It seems to be trying to use a wrong filename, I guess...

EDIT: I'm trying it again, it seems the file is there, so as I'm noob at this, I've run out of ideas... I'll try applying manually next.

Anyway, how does WOLK compare to love-sources? Their SourceForge page wasn't very useful...

----------

## zerojay

Something's not right about things.. I think we'll have to manually patch it. I didn't see any supermount, bootsplash or other options.

----------

## mafe

win4lin isnt working anyway....

----------

## Evil Dark Archon

went back to the old-style ebuild, this should work now.

----------

## rockfly

in the ebuild in the OKV section it stated it needs evil1 , should that not been evil2?

edit: if i change it , it states this: 

```
 the next patch would delete the file patches.txt,

which does not exist! assume -R [n]
```

sollutions?

edit2: just press Y and it will install

----------

## zerojay

I'm on a pure udev system and it seems I no longer have /dev/fb0 being created.. so the bootsplash progress bar no longer works and the console frame buffer images aren't either. Could it be caused by the sysfs-class-10-vc patch no longer being a part of things?

----------

## Evil Dark Archon

doh, i'm too used to being based on love-sources, i'm going to work on an evil3 release that fixes all the bugs, and the reason for the patches.txt error is because i diffed it from a development-sources directory, next time i'll extract it directly from the tarball. Oh and the sysfs-vc-class patch has nothing to do with the /dev/fb* stuff, i will include it in the next patch.

----------

## hardcore

nice work with the new base, WOLK was the original high-performace patchset  :Wink: 

----------

## Fubarovic

I'm switching back to a vanilla-kernel with supermount patch: my md-performance is only 30mb/s, a vanilla-kernel reaches 80mb/s.

----------

## Fubarovic

I'm switching back to a vanilla-kernel with supermount patch: my md-performance is only 30mb/s, a vanilla-kernel reaches 80mb/s.

----------

## Master_Of_Disaster

2.6.4-wolk2.1 is out

----------

